# overweight riders, I take it all back



## bugbee717 (5 July 2010)

I am overweight and I ride. When threads have been put up I have defended overweight riders, we have a rightto ride ,  the balance of the rider etc etc.

Well on sunday I went showing and tbh I am still in stock at what I saw, very overweight riders on very fine horses, one girl was galloping around on her horse you could see the poor thing was struggling. The girl must have been close to 18 stone ( trust me I know what 18 stone looks like) her bum was hanging over the saddle. She was taking her very nice horse into a coloured show class, what the hell can she be thinking she looked a mess.

So I take it all back

1. if you want to ride make sure you have a horse that can carry your weight.
2. get someone to take a photo of you on the horse, so you can see what you look like.
3. just because you want to ride dont abuse these wonderful animals with your weight.


----------



## WishfulThinker (5 July 2010)

OOOOOOhhh, HAHA, this will be a popular post!

I am a fat rider - I am over 17st and have actually stopped till I am atleast under 16st(its all boobs!) - although funilly enough, my OH who is fit and healthy and right smack bang in the middle of his BMI and weight range for height is too heavy at just over 14st to have riding lessons! 
But I know what you are on about.
There is someone like that up here. Poor horse cant even jump a 1ft jump without  struggling, yet she still rides it and no one says anything to her - and it is a fine breed(looks WB x with Fresian or something).  She is at least a size 26, so not sure what weight that is.  Even if it is a medical condition that has made a person larger, they do need to consider the animal


----------



## BobbyMondeo (5 July 2010)

I agree, i have nothing against larger people riding at all!! But please please if you are going to just make sure your horse can carry the weight! There are plenty of horses that can carry larger riders


----------



## Kub (5 July 2010)

I'm an overweight rider too, currently 14st and working uber hard to get it down before next spring and breaking my boy in. I totally agree, make sure you've got the right horse to take your weight. I am soooo careful about what I ride because I'm worried about hurting the horse and you'll all be seeing pictures when I sit on Harry to make sure I'm not too big lol!


----------



## indiat (5 July 2010)

someone warn me when its time to duck!!!

Ps That is a gorgeous boy you have there Kub.


----------



## bugbee717 (5 July 2010)

kub like you I will be losing weight as I have three youngsters which I want to ride, and I will not put my fat backside any where near them as I dont want to do any damage to them.
My current horse can carry 18 stone.


oh and is 14 stone overweight lol


----------



## Storminateacup (5 July 2010)

I agree, I am sick of fat ****ers trying to justify that its ok for them to ride their fine TBs and Arabs by saying it how they carry their weight that matters  -what total rubbish,  if you weigh 15stone thats what your poor horse has to lug about and you should at least get a heavy cob, a QH or a Shire X to carry you! ! 
My husband is 16st and he thinks he is going to ride my 15.hh Gypsy cob, well I told him he's got another think coming!
I am 11st and constantly battle with my weight I cant eat bread or potatoes, like a drink but have to be moderate all the time , and my new young horse is a very substantial 16.2hh heavyweight /ID/Cob. 
I accept that I do not have the right to injure him with my weight so I am still  aiming to be about 10st 7lb which is what I was in my 20s, I am 54 now but not any taller so why should I be any heavier?


----------



## ISHmad (5 July 2010)

BobbyMondeo said:



			I agree, i have nothing against larger people riding at all!! But please please if you are going to just make sure your horse can carry the weight! There are plenty of horses that can carry larger riders
		
Click to expand...

Same here.  I'm a larger rider so well understand the issues.


----------



## Kub (5 July 2010)

Thanks indiat, cannot wait to ride him  But I will hehe

Bugbee717 - that's what the doctors tell me... lol. Plus I just don't want to do anything that might hurt harry in any way so the weight needs to come off a bit. Should be interesting as I've always been big but would be nice if I didn't wobble quite so much... hehe!


----------



## fjordhorsefan (5 July 2010)

Another larger rider here, and I so agree!  My chap can easily carry my weight, but I am slimming down for him at the moment to make both our lives easier.  Our tack takes my ass with ease, so nothing presses on him because of overhang - this distresses me when I see this!  I will actually comment now if I see a horse struggling to carry someone - since I am big myself I feel I can comment without getting told I am prejudiced.


----------



## Storminateacup (5 July 2010)

Kub said:



			why do so many people who ar FAT describe themselves as BIG ? Its a form of DENIAL. 
I am FAT I am 11stone- and 5 ft 8 inches with a BMI of about 26 !! 
If I can grab lumps of fat on my body as I can,  then that is what it is, for goodness  sake, its  FAT. 
Until you face up to the fact that you are carrying excess fat you will always have some sneaky justification for it! 
You are not BIG you are FAT - deal with It!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## rosie fronfelen (5 July 2010)

please remember, large ladies, and i mean LARGE, can ride light- an old boss of mine years back always rode out a racehorse which had no probs. at all carrying her, then a farming chap i know of tidy weight, ridden all his life,is a very heavy rider- so weight itself doesn't always follow.


----------



## Carefreegirl (5 July 2010)

WishfulThinker said:



			OOOOOOhhh, HAHA, this will be a popular post!

I am a fat rider - I am over 17st and have actually stopped till I am atleast under 16st(its all boobs!) - although funilly enough, my OH who is fit and healthy and right smack bang in the middle of his BMI and weight range for height is too heavy at just over 14st to have riding lessons! 
But I know what you are on about.
There is someone like that up here. Poor horse cant even jump a 1ft jump without  struggling, yet she still rides it and no one says anything to her - and it is a fine breed(looks WB x with Fresian or something).  She is at least a size 26, so not sure what weight that is.  Even if it is a medical condition that has made a person larger, they do need to consider the animal
		
Click to expand...

Blimey - do they make size 26 jodphurs ????


----------



## sidesaddlegirl (5 July 2010)

Storminateacup said:



			why do so many people who ar FAT describe themselves as BIG ? Its a form of DENIAL. 
I am FAT I am 11stone- and 5 ft 8 inches with a BMI of about 26 !! 
If I can grab lumps of fat on my body as I can,  then that is what it is, for goodness  sake, its  FAT. 
Until you face up to the fact that you are carrying excess fat you will always have some sneaky justification for it! 
You are not BIG you are FAT - deal with It!
		
Click to expand...

Your not fat, 11stone on 5'8" is a healthy BMI of 23 according to the NHS!!!


----------



## fjordhorsefan (5 July 2010)

Perhaps us larger ladies don't call ourselves FAT because it might just make us feel ok enough about ourselves so we can stop comfort eating.  I call myself fat among friends, but didn't feel like doing it on a public forum. 

*ducks behind parapet with a kitkat*


----------



## Letslip (5 July 2010)

rosiefronfelen said:



			please remember, large ladies, and i mean LARGE, can ride light- an old boss of mine years back always rode out a racehorse which had no probs. at all carrying her, then a farming chap i know of tidy weight, ridden all his life,is a very heavy rider- so weight itself doesn't always follow.
		
Click to expand...

I agree that heavy riders can ride light i.e. not thumping down in the saddle and being able to support their weight through core muscles etc, however no matter how light they might ride the horse is still carrying an additional X many stone on their back, in a place where they aren't really designed to carry any weight.

Riding is great exercise and so would always recommend it as a way to lose weight and get fit but I do think that people should think a bit more about the type of horse they are choosing to ride if a little on the heavy side.  There are plenty weight carrying horses out there and therefore I don't think it is acceptable when you dosee the heavier people riding 15hh Arabs for example as I have witnessed before, no matter how light they ride


----------



## lexiedhb (5 July 2010)

Storminateacup said:



			you should at least get a heavy cob, a QH or a Shire X to carry you! !
		
Click to expand...

Ahahahahahahahahahahaahahahaha do you really think that only heavy cobs/QH or shire X's can carry 15 stone or over???????? GET A GRIP


----------



## Happy Horse (5 July 2010)

I am overweight but I am not fat.  I am 5'9 and between 12'7 and 13' depending on the time of the month!  My BMI is over the ideal range but I don't look fat.  My backside is larger than I would like as is my tummy.  I am a 16 bottom and a 14 top.  So there are big people who are not fat.


----------



## JoG (5 July 2010)

carefreegirl said:



			Blimey - do they make size 26 jodphurs ????
		
Click to expand...

I also laugh when i see all the new companies that now specialise in riding clothing for the "larger rider"...surely that gap was in the market because no-one wants/needs to see size 26 jodphurs  

Completely agree though - if your horse can take it then great, but if you can't see any saddle in the pic of your poor TB struggling over an XC fence, you shouldn't be jumping and you need a chunkier horse!


----------



## Storminateacup (5 July 2010)

sidesaddlegirl said:



			Your not fat, 11stone on 5'8" is a healthy BMI of 23 according to the NHS!!!
		
Click to expand...

No its over 23 , and anyway I am bird boned so I am fat in fact. You can see it hanging over the top of my breeches( lol) Bone size is significant when assessing build - I know I am a forensic osteologist!!!


----------



## Storminateacup (5 July 2010)

lexiedhb said:



			Ahahahahahahahahahahaahahahaha do you really think that only heavy cobs/QH or shire X's can carry 15 stone or over???????? GET A GRIP
		
Click to expand...

So are you saying that fine TB and Arabs should be subjected to carry fat lumps around? 
Very funny - NOT.  
I go on horses bone size and what the maximum weights for the respective bone sizes are. True a willing TB may carry a 15 -16st st person all day out hunting but is it really kind to do this? 
My new horse has 10 inches of bone at 16.2hh and really could carry my fat 16st hubby all day. (when fit and matured). 
One has to define the question when asking  finer horse to carry heavy weights, Is it feasable, maybe yes, but ultimately, - is it really fair?


----------



## JoannaC (5 July 2010)

Arabs can carry far heavier weights than some cobs.  Just because a horse is heavyweight itself doesn't mean it can carry more weight.    Not that i'm condoning excessive weight carrying on any horse but just pointing out that arabs are renowned for their strong backs and weight carrying ability so not to be compared to the thoroughbred.


----------



## bugbee717 (5 July 2010)

no it is not fair and that is my point, get the right horse to suit you.

As a fat person I am the first person to say, I am not getting on that, as it is not fair or right on the horse.
I also think this should apply to large children on small ponies, one of my little ponies can carry up to 8 stone and I will not put anything heavier on him.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (5 July 2010)

Letslip said:



			I agree that heavy riders can ride light i.e. not thumping down in the saddle and being able to support their weight through core muscles etc, however no matter how light they might ride the horse is still carrying an additional X many stone on their back, in a place where they aren't really designed to carry any weight.

Riding is great exercise and so would always recommend it as a way to lose weight and get fit but I do think that people should think a bit more about the type of horse they are choosing to ride if a little on the heavy side.  There are plenty weight carrying horses out there and therefore I don't think it is acceptable when you dosee the heavier people riding 15hh Arabs for example as I have witnessed before, no matter how light they ride
		
Click to expand...

i was talking of a 17.1 NH horse,and riding short, not arabs.


----------



## Elsbells (5 July 2010)

So what about all the native ponies that were used by the working farmer before the invention of the quadbike??

I think there is a lot more harm done to horses and ponies by folk never riding or working them as they need to be to keep them healthy and fit. To many don't have a job at all and far to many are just over faffed, over fed and cuddled up like they have been pulled out of a toybox, such as you would a little Barbies' pink pony. That IMO just ain't good at all. So yes if your massively overweight be sensible and get yourself a big boned animal, but if your not and for the horses sake, please lets talk good sense here and bring on the short plump rider.


----------



## bugbee717 (5 July 2010)

els imo yes all horses and ponies should have a job, and not just stand in a field eating, I have a number of native ponies, like hell would I let my oh ride them, just because that is what they used to do, it does not make it right.

If a person is fat or too big in height/weight they should not ride the animal, it is cruel and unfair. it does not matter what age, sex the said rider is.


----------



## Halfstep (5 July 2010)

This shouldn't have anything to do with people being fat or whatever, people's weight is their business. But asking a horse to carry more weight than it is capable of is a welfare issue. I wouldn't ride a 13.2 because I'd be too heavy for it, hence I have a 16.1.  end of.  If you are heavy, ride a horse capable of carrying you with ease, they do exist.  


In our area there is a lady who is quite big, probably over 16 stone, and she competes (BD elementary) on a fine boned tb who obviously struggles with her.  I saw her at a few competitions last year and every time noticed that the horse was lathered in sweat and labouring for breath, legs shaking, looking awful in the warmup and after the test.  Finally one of the organizers at a popular BD venue spoke to her frankly, and actually asked her not to compete there anymore because she found it upsetting to see.  Harsh, but it did need saying. I hope that this lady got the point because I haven't seen her out since.  What really upset me was that she had a "trainer" in tow who seemed oblivious to the unsuitability of horse and rider.


----------



## bugbee717 (5 July 2010)

halfstep that is nice to hear, we have become people that will not tell other people what we think. I am not talking about sticking your nose in, just having a voice if you see something which is wrong, why has that become such a bad thing to do.


----------



## Hemirjtm (5 July 2010)

I have to say most of you would class me as obese, and tell me I shouldn't me riding my lightweight 15.3hh arab x trotter....hmmm!! 

I'm 5'4, and weigh 11st12. I ride very lightly, and my horse definatly doesn't struggle with me! I definatly don't look like I weigh this much. I'm a very fit person; cycle upto 100km a week, ride 2/3 horses a day and swim for about an hour a day. I wear a size 10/12 on top! So personally I don't think I'm fat, but I bet alot of people would tell me I'm too 'fat' to ride my boy!!

So basically what I wanted to say is that you don't neccessarily have to be very slim to ride, yes some horses can carry more weight than others, but imho to a certain extent balance is more important than how little the person weighs!


----------



## rosie fronfelen (5 July 2010)

elsbells said:



			So what about all the native ponies that were used by the working farmer before the invention of the quadbike??

I think there is a lot more harm done to horses and ponies by folk never riding or working them as they need to be to keep them healthy and fit. To many don't have a job at all and far to many are just over faffed, over fed and cuddled up like they have been pulled out of a toybox, such as you would a little Barbies' pink pony. That IMO just ain't good at all. So yes if your massively overweight be sensible and get yourself a big boned animal, but if your not and for the horses sake, please lets talk good sense here and bring on the short plump rider.
		
Click to expand...

alot of the older farmers around here still use their ponies,the ponies arent particularly big for ease of lobbing a ewe over the front and getting on and off-one old lady that came to us to retirewas happily into her 30s when we had her put down, she was only 13.3 but a stocky welshie and she carried my OHs cousin for years shepherding on the hills.


----------



## HollyWoozle (5 July 2010)

Storminateacup said:



			why do so many people who ar FAT describe themselves as BIG ? Its a form of DENIAL. 
I am FAT I am 11stone- and 5 ft 8 inches with a BMI of about 26 !! 
If I can grab lumps of fat on my body as I can,  then that is what it is, for goodness  sake, its  FAT. 
Until you face up to the fact that you are carrying excess fat you will always have some sneaky justification for it! 
You are not BIG you are FAT - deal with It!
		
Click to expand...

I agree with what people are saying about overweight riders but I'd just like to say that I'm 5'8" and 11 stone and I wouldn't class myself as fat, nor would anyone in the medical profession I think. My BMI, according to the calculations for it I can find, is somewhere around 23.4 which is perfectly healthy (I'm a size 10, sometimes a 12 for trousers).

Having said that, I am still trying to lose weight as a woman is never happy!

Edit: I did just see that you believe you're bird boned so maybe I'm just not! Anyway, I wouldn't say you are fat.


----------



## Onyxia (5 July 2010)

Hemirjtm said:



			I have to say most of you would class me as obese, and tell me I shouldn't me riding my lightweight 15.3hh arab x trotter....hmmm!! 

I'm 5'4, and weigh 11st12. I ride very lightly, and my horse definatly doesn't struggle with me! I definatly don't look like I weigh this much. I'm a very fit person; cycle upto 100km a week, ride 2/3 horses a day and swim for about an hour a day. I wear a size 10/12 on top! So personally I don't think I'm fat, but I bet alot of people would tell me I'm too 'fat' to ride my boy!!

So basically what I wanted to say is that you don't neccessarily have to be very slim to ride, yes some horses can carry more weight than others, but imho to a certain extent balance is more important than how little the person weighs!
		
Click to expand...

You say you are very fit,which means your BMI reading will be useless,to be polite about it.
A fit,well muscled xx amount is always going to be easier then xx stone of fat peron.
Yes,I know the weight is the same but a fit person who can carry themself( or ride light  ) is much easier for a horse to carry then a fat person of the same weight-fat is dead weight.
To illustrate the point,my son is 3.5 stone and I find him very easy to carry awake-up and down hills,jogging whatever its fine.
The same child asleep(so dead weight) might as well weigh a tonn and a half!

Those of us who are fat owe it to the horses to drop the excess and stay at a healthy weight for our height and build.
Of course being a little over does not mean you cant ride full stop(although that is my choice) but there comes a point when it is obvious the horse wont cope and you should not be getting on.


----------



## Cedars (5 July 2010)

I think regarding "carrying yourself" being what counts.

Try standing on the scales and "holding yourself" in different ways, i.e. in riding position, tummy clenched, etc etc. The figure on the scales still stays the same!

So it doesnt help if you "hold yourself" well - obviously if you're bouncing etc then its worse, but you're asking the horse at the very least to carry your basic weight, if not any more forced by bouncing etc.

Well done to everyone being concerned for the horses welfare and being honest =] xxx


----------



## jessicabeau1 (5 July 2010)

I am 'fat' i weigh around 14-15stone but am tall too so I dont look fat! if that makes sense. my horse is a big boned 16.3hh warmblood, I dont think i am too heavy for him, Im sure he would let me know if I was!!


----------



## stencilface (5 July 2010)

My BMI is 26, I'm 11st and 5'6.  But I wear size 12, so although have a bit of wobble  am mainly just strong I think, and have bricks in my legs  I am forever being asked if I am a weight lifter or a swimmer, most annoying and not flattering!  

My horse?  A MW luso X TB (who is currently carrying a few more pounds than necessary too!) who has no probs with me.  But I also ride occasionally a 14.2 24yo welsh x tb - who also has no problem with me. In fact, given his behaviour, needs a good squashing  

I would like to be 10st (and ideally a little less) but with lots of eating out with work its very hard.  Still have wedding to get skinny for now, so must make more effort! Especially if the ned is to carry me and the humungous meringue I'll be wearing


----------



## Onyxia (5 July 2010)

flamehead said:



			I think regarding "carrying yourself" being what counts.

Try standing on the scales and "holding yourself" in different ways, i.e. in riding position, tummy clenched, etc etc. The figure on the scales still stays the same!

So it doesnt help if you "hold yourself" well - obviously if you're bouncing etc then its worse, but you're asking the horse at the very least to carry your basic weight, if not any more forced by bouncing etc.

Well done to everyone being concerned for the horses welfare and being honest =] xxx
		
Click to expand...

Forgive me,I had assumed that the fact horses have a max they can carry without long or short term damage was taken as read 

Over weight for the horse is different to overweight for the person.
If the horse is able to carry 15 stone max it will find 14stone of  fit,muscled rider much easier to carry then 14 stone of fat person.
Now,one person could look very fit at 14 stone,while another will look about ready to join the que for gastric bypass surgery-providing the horse is not being asked to struggle on with too much full stop,I would always prefere th heavier fit person to a lighter fat person.


----------



## Cedars (5 July 2010)

anima said:



			Forgive me,I had assumed that the fact horses have a max they can carry without long or short term damage was taken as read .
		
Click to expand...

I'm sorry, was that a completely non-senscical dig at me? Oh yes, I think it was.


----------



## ladyt25 (5 July 2010)

Whoever it was that said they were 5'8", 11 stone and had a BMI of 26, i think that is wrong. I am 5'6" and was 11 stone and creep up there occasionally again and it doesn't put my BMI up that high. I am however another one trying to lose it. I want to get to 10 stone (9.7 if at all possible!) and have managed to drop 2 lbs this week so am going in the right direction! 

I got to 10.7 a couple of years back and i have to say I felt soo much better - i didn't get so knackered after xc and my horse seemed to have a lot more oopmh about him too so I want to get back there.

Ooh, maybe we should start an H&H slimming club!!!!


----------



## stencilface (5 July 2010)

ladyt25 said:



			Ooh, maybe we should start an H&H slimming club!!!! 

Click to expand...

Think there already is one in the soapbox......


----------



## MotherOfChickens (5 July 2010)

arabs and natives have better, denser bone than drafts and their derivatives. I'd sooner see a larger person on a crabbet/polish arab than some of the rather dodgy looking cobs who were bred for pulling, not riding. 
I'm an adult and I ride an exmoor,so shoot me.


----------



## Onyxia (5 July 2010)

flamehead said:



			I'm sorry, was that a completely non-senscical dig at me? Oh yes, I think it was.
		
Click to expand...

If it makes you happy to think it was go right ahead


----------



## Eventer96 (5 July 2010)

I personally have no problem with larger people riding, if the horse is suited (whatever the breed) and isn't struggling. 

Edited as I was just having a rant about my weight, that nobody else needs/wants to read  


HHO fit club is in the soapbox and can be useful


----------



## Angelbones (5 July 2010)

And let's not forget it isn't just being overweight but also about the weight suitability of the rider to his horse - you can be 8 stone but still too heavy / big for the little struggling pony underneath you. I get just as wound up as the OP when I see 'small' adults on small kids ponies thinking they can be carried comfortably and they are only on for a short time etc etc, bloomin get off the poor thing and get on something your own size. Rant over.


----------



## EAST KENT (5 July 2010)

Can you just imagine how a horse feels when it sees a great lard lump waddling in it`s direction


----------



## Apercrumbie (5 July 2010)

Storminateacup said:



			So are you saying that fine TB and Arabs should be subjected to carry fat lumps around? 
Very funny - NOT.
		
Click to expand...

She never mentioned fine TBs and Arabs.  It's not just cobs and natives who are good weight-carriers.  Many strains of the Arab breed are much bulkier and are well-suited to be weight-carriers.  Another good example is the Hanoverian breed who are frankly enormous!! Much bigger than my 16hh cob!  I tried one out that could have easily carried 17stone but was only 16.1hh.  It really does depend from horse to horse as well.  My TB is much bulkier than usual TBs and although I wouldn't put more than 11stone on him now (he is 21), he could carry more than most TBs.  

I completely agree that overweight people need to seriously consider the type of horse that they ride but it is important to remember that there are so many breeds that are good weight carriers, many of them high-performance Warmbloods, and that there are more breeds than TBs, Arabs, Cobs and Natives!!


----------



## Kub (5 July 2010)

Storminateacup said:



			why do so many people who ar FAT describe themselves as BIG ? Its a form of DENIAL. 
I am FAT I am 11stone- and 5 ft 8 inches with a BMI of about 26 !! 
If I can grab lumps of fat on my body as I can,  then that is what it is, for goodness  sake, its  FAT. 
Until you face up to the fact that you are carrying excess fat you will always have some sneaky justification for it! 
You are not BIG you are FAT - deal with It!
		
Click to expand...

Woah, I've never said I'm not fat. I am the first to say I'm fat but big isn't denial of that, it's just another way of saying it. No need to be so rude, a lot of us don't have delusions and people may say you do for saying you're fat too. It's everyone's personal opinions of themselves. 

If I was deluded, I wouldn't be trying to lose weight or being so conscious of the fact that I have a heavy weight cob but I'm still too heavy for him and will not inflict myself upon him whilst he's still growing at my current weight.


----------



## mystiandsunny (5 July 2010)

EAST KENT said:



			Can you just imagine how a horse feels when it sees a great lard lump waddling in it`s direction

Click to expand...

lol - luckily v few overweight riders waddle!


----------



## UnaB (5 July 2010)

Agree with the OP.

Im a larger rider (not as large as the one mentioned, but on the heavier side!!) and I intentionally bought a horse who would be capable of carrying my weight - a friesian!  I wouldnt dream of getting on a spindly arab or something as it would not be comfortable carrying me.  I have a very chunky little connie who has no trouble whatsoever carrying me and will happily drag me around a SJ course, but I havent jumped him for a while as i feel im too heavy for him and dont ride him anymore now he has a sharer!

P.S. I think the offensive comments are entirely uncalled for.  If you cant put a comment across in a polite manner then you are not capable of having an adult discussion, clearly.


----------



## irishdraft (5 July 2010)

I am 5' 8" and probably coming up 11stone and yes there may be a bit of excess at the top of the jods but I dont consider myself fat. I have been schooling a naughty 13.2hh welch sec C and she certainly has no trouble carrying my weight it doesnt stop her bucking !!


----------



## applecarrot (5 July 2010)

irishdraft said:



			I am 5' 8" and probably coming up 11stone and yes there may be a bit of excess at the top of the jods but I dont consider myself fat. I have been schooling a naughty 13.2hh welch sec C and she certainly has no trouble carrying my weight it doesnt stop her bucking !!
		
Click to expand...

Im sorry, but bucking does not mean that a horse is finding it easy to carry somebody.


----------



## Hippona (5 July 2010)

Well.....I'm a bit of a skinny ( soz peeps) but I have to say....I have seen large/fat women ride beautifully and skinny women appallingly....I knew a woman who damaged her horses back..... she was large, but not the largest I have ever seen.....but unbalanced and a **** rider....poor horse couldn't stand properly when she was simply sitting on him, never mind moving/jumping. Its all about being suitable for your horse, whatever your size.


----------



## Eriskayowner (5 July 2010)

apercrumbie said:



			Another good example is the Hanoverian breed who are frankly enormous!!
		
Click to expand...

I'm glad to hear it!!! Jazzy is Hanoverian x Cleveland bay so should be able to carry my great bulk with ease! I was cacking myself when the back lady came out, but she didn't mention anything at all about my weight and said that his back was fine!!!


----------



## TheoryX1 (5 July 2010)

I think its all a matter of degree.  I am no lightweight, 5 foot 5 and just a tad under 12 stone, having slimmed down from 13 7 lbs.  OK I ride a mw 14.3 hh cob, with 9.5 inches of bone who can carry up to 18 stones with ease, and he carried me out hunting at my heavier weight.  However, he is now 17 and I want to be able to ride him right into his mid twenties, providing he stays sound and well.  Hence one of the reasons for the weight loss (not the only one, I am vain cow and the thought of some designer suits that hubby has promised me is keeping me going).  However, my daughters 15.1 hh wb/tb eventer, who though elegant is by no means fine will carry me just as well.   I just choose not to ride her as she is a bit too much to handle sometimes.

I think its up to you, but if you are larger than average, and to be honest most of us who have responded are pretty 'normal', then just ride a horse which will carry you, and looks right carrying you.

By the way, I would cringe if I took size 26 jods.  I sometimes feel lardy wearing my size 30/32s, depending on the make, god knows that what woman must feel and god knows how she manages to haul herself onto that poor horse.


----------



## *hic* (5 July 2010)

Storminateacup said:



			No its over 23 , and anyway I am bird boned so I am fat in fact. You can see it hanging over the top of my breeches( lol) Bone size is significant when assessing build - I know I am a forensic osteologist!!!
		
Click to expand...

So as you are an expert perhaps you'd like to decide whether I'm big! At 5'6 and 9.5 stone my ribcage, measured under my bust, was 46 inches, my wrists 7 inches, my feet only size 5.5 but GG width fitting. At that point you could see every rib and every bump on my spine, there was little fat visible anywhere. So go on - when I weigh 11 stone and you can't see my spine any longer but my rib cage is still 46 inches and I am muscled enough to carry a 12 stone man for half a mile or pick up 250lbs of motorcycle, am I fat - or big?


----------



## Quadro (5 July 2010)

peteralfred said:



			arabs and natives have better, denser bone than drafts and their derivatives. .
		
Click to expand...

Im sorry but that is rubbish!!!! Bone cannot be grouped as "better" and boner density is due to many factors and control not just breed and genetic inheritance!!!


----------



## toomanyhorses26 (5 July 2010)

My tb's must be looking for the number for international horse rescue after this post  I am on the heavier side - working at it but tbh not getting very far very quickly - and my two horse are both tb's - flat bred so on the lighter side of tb's. They both carry me with no apparent issues - the older one is ridden 6 days a week -schooling,hacking,jumping- all me riding and the younger one does twice a week normally - happ to round over his back stretch into a contact and does start to offer a baby outline for a few strides. I think you need to take each horse as you find it . A friend of mine has a 15.2hh w/b (so basically same size a younger tb) who I wouldn't ride as he does struggle with anyone over about 10.5 stone whether thats because of his age (17) his breeding or his confo I don't know but equally I ride a 13.3 hh NF because she takes up my leg ,is as strong as a bloody ox both in terms of she is put together soooooo well and pulls like a train  and is still going after a two hour hack. I am aware of my size so I try and have regular lunge lessons so I am kept straight and keep my position as good as poss and for my own horses have regular tack and back checks but my physio last time said 'how nice it is to see two tb's with proper muscle structure over their backs' which can only be achieved through a horse working correctly and carrying their rider .


----------



## Doncella (6 July 2010)

When the British Army consisted of cavalry units the average horse was a middleweight type of around 15.2 max and this horse was expected to carry a man and his pack, a weight of up to 20 stones.  I don't think that the attrition rate of cavalry horses was that great.
While I abhore overladen horses I think that rider ability and balance have a lot going for them.
A few years ago I attended an Ernest Dillon jumping clinic and he berated a thin girl on a large horse for balancing on her reins and 'lumping about' on the horses back.  She had a go back at him and asked him why he didn't have a go at the fat girl on the 15 hand 17 year old TB mare.  He said in no uncertain terms that the 'fat' girl was in perfect balance and definitely not giving the horse as hard a time as the thin girl.


----------



## ilovecobs (6 July 2010)

bugbee717 said:



			I am overweight and I ride. When threads have been put up I have defended overweight riders, we have a rightto ride ,  the balance of the rider etc etc.

Well on sunday I went showing and tbh I am still in stock at what I saw, very overweight riders on very fine horses, one girl was galloping around on her horse you could see the poor thing was struggling. The girl must have been close to 18 stone ( trust me I know what 18 stone looks like) her bum was hanging over the saddle. She was taking her very nice horse into a coloured show class, what the hell can she be thinking she looked a mess.

So I take it all back

1. if you want to ride make sure you have a horse that can carry your weight.
2. get someone to take a photo of you on the horse, so you can see what you look like.
3. just because you want to ride dont abuse these wonderful animals with your weight.
		
Click to expand...


I totally agree with you, im quite a heavy rider (only JUST light enough to ride TB's and LW hunters)and i ride a LW cob who can carry me and then some more so it doesnt worry me. But i choose not to ride the finer types of horses even though i just about can because i like my cobs best  pluss my long legs dangle down too far on finer horses. I have seen people who are around 16 stone riding horses that cannot possibly carry that much!
I am trying to loose some weight but it doesnt seem to want to shift! I think heavy people can ride as much as they want, just on horses that are able to carry them


----------



## lexiedhb (6 July 2010)

Storminateacup said:



			So are you saying that fine TB and Arabs should be subjected to carry fat lumps around? 
Very funny - NOT.  
I go on horses bone size and what the maximum weights for the respective bone sizes are. True a willing TB may carry a 15 -16st st person all day out hunting but is it really kind to do this? 
My new horse has 10 inches of bone at 16.2hh and really could carry my fat 16st hubby all day. (when fit and matured). 
One has to define the question when asking  finer horse to carry heavy weights, Is it feasable, maybe yes, but ultimately, - is it really fair?
		
Click to expand...

NOWHERE did I say fine horses should be carrying excessive weights, just that it is incredibly narrow minded to think that only the few breeds you listed are able to carry 15 stone happliy...... stonking great warmbloods, hanno's, all manner of natives, the list does go past Shire X..


----------



## jodie :) (6 July 2010)

i'd say i'm not fat but i'm on the chunky side, 5ft5 and 11 1/2 stone and i've ridden a 13.2hh fell without any problems of him cqarrying me. like many have said, it depends how you ride and the bone structure/muscle of the horse you ride! however, i think some are forgetting that muscle weighs more than fat, so body builders and atheletes' BMI's are in the morbidly obese category as their muscle makes them heavy, and i think we can all agree, they aren't fat!


----------



## ElliePippa (6 July 2010)

You've also got to remember that its not just the horses back, bone and legs which carries you, but the neck muscles and the back muscles also.
One of my biggest bug-bears i seeing really large people (as in 17-20 stone) thinking its ok to be breaking in a heavyweight youngster, just because its a 'heavy' horse. Its still a baby, its muscles are not going to be strong or ready to carry that kind of weight at all!
I dont have a problem with larger riders, but I do have a problem when the really large riders are bouncing around on big warmbloods and TBs :/


----------



## MontyandZoom (6 July 2010)

Oh god, not this again! 

I'm suprised I haven't been arrested for cruelty!!! I am 6foot and 12 stone (sometimes a touch over if I've had a sunday roast). I have a SUPER-fine 14.3hh tb. She was used as a high goal polo pony before I had her with a fully grown, muscled up MAN!

We now hack, hunt and xc and she has never had a lame day, nor struggled to carry me. 

Well......sometimes her legs buckle and she falls flat on the floor but I just give her a tap behind the leg and she's fine. I find a good crack on the arse gets her back on her feet  She struggles to walk a bit as you can see:


----------



## Cinnamontoast (6 July 2010)

In light of this thread, I'd be very interested to see what weight you all think the horse below could take? The picture was straight after last winter and he lost way too much condition. He's 15hh, 9.5 inches of bone, short coupled etc (think my crappy resizing has made him look too long in the pic). I'm talking in terms of gentle hacks, a bit of flatwork, nothing too strenuous.


----------



## jodie :) (6 July 2010)

MontyandZoom said:



			Oh god, not this again! 

I'm suprised I haven't been arrested for cruelty!!! I am 6foot and 12 stone (sometimes a touch over if I've had a sunday roast). I have a SUPER-fine 14.3hh tb. She was used as a high goal polo pony before I had her with a fully grown, muscled up MAN!

We now hack, hunt and xc and she has never had a lame day, nor struggled to carry me. 

Well......sometimes her legs buckle and she falls flat on the floor but I just give her a tap behind the leg and she's fine. I find a good crack on the arse gets her back on her feet  She struggles to walk a bit as you can see:













 

Click to expand...


hahahaa! that made my day, i have that same problem too


----------



## Kub (6 July 2010)

ElliePippa said:



			You've also got to remember that its not just the horses back, bone and legs which carries you, but the neck muscles and the back muscles also.
One of my biggest bug-bears i seeing really large people (as in 17-20 stone) thinking its ok to be breaking in a heavyweight youngster, just because its a 'heavy' horse. Its still a baby, its muscles are not going to be strong or ready to carry that kind of weight at all!
I dont have a problem with larger riders, but I do have a problem when the really large riders are bouncing around on big warmbloods and TBs :/
		
Click to expand...

Agreeded, which is why I will not sit on my boy at 14st. He may be a heavy weight but he is still developing and I will not hinder that process or hurt him. Either I lose weight or I get someone lighter to ride him and build the necessary muscle for him to take larger weights.


----------



## Gluttonforpunishment (6 July 2010)

Totally agree with this post.

I'm 5'11" and weigh 12.7st on a good day (nearer 13st on a bad one).  Most of my height is leg -the weight is distributed in an amply padded behind and a bit too much tummy!! 

I am under no illusions that I should loose a stone or two but the chances of my will power allowing this is remote - I'm utterly useless at saying no to food.

Thing is I'm in the process of trying to fine a second horse - just a happy hacker type - but I'm parnoid that I'm going to turn up at a yard and be told I can't ride / purchase the horse because I'm too heavy / tall etc.

I hate to see really heavy fat ladies and gents on unsuitable mounts & would be mortified to think I was guilty of the same.


----------



## Kenzo (6 July 2010)

Stencilface said:



			My BMI is 26, I'm 11st and 5'6.  But I wear size 12,
		
Click to expand...

Your never 11 stone!!  it must be muscle, your only a slip of lass


----------



## eahotson (6 July 2010)

MontyandZoom you made my day!!Ofcourse another consideration not mentioned by anyone is the fit of the SADDLE.If you have a badly fitted saddle (you know the bargain you found on ebay oh careing one!) it doesn't matter what weight you are your horse will have a sore back,neck,quarters etc and suffer.


----------



## Weezy (6 July 2010)

I am 5ft10 and a half, I weigh just under 12 stone, which gives me a BMI of 24...so nearly classed as overweight.  I am not overweight, I am a size 10 - 12, so sorry but I couldn't give a stuff about BMI calculation, it does not take in the fact that I have a lot more muscle than the average person, and I also have big bones, I cannot get any bangles from any shops over my hands for example, I have size 9 feet, I have to wear a man's watch, etc.

The simple fact in this debate is - can the horse you ride carry you?  I wouldn't dream of owning a fine 14.2hh, but I do ride one occasionally, and jump him, and quite frankly he would carry me all day out hunting.

Horses for courses - I think too much over analysis goes on.  If you look like a lump on your horse, he prob isn't the right horse for you.  If you backside is spilling over the saddle, you need a bigger saddle, if your horse won't carry a bigger saddle, you need a bigger horse


----------



## 9tails (6 July 2010)

Weezy said:



			Horses for courses - I think too much over analysis goes on.  If you look like a lump on your horse, he prob isn't the right horse for you.  If you backside is spilling over the saddle, you need a bigger saddle, if your horse won't carry a bigger saddle, you need a bigger horse 

Click to expand...

This.  I bought a big horse as I was and still am overweight.  Not as much as before but still not Kate Moss.  She came with a 17in saddle, it was too small for me so we now have 18in.  Much better fit and she could probably accommodate bigger too.  Let's hope that never needs to happen.


----------



## tabithakat64 (6 July 2010)

cinammontoast said:



			In light of this thread, I'd be very interested to see what weight you all think the horse below could take? The picture was straight after last winter and he lost way too much condition. He's 15hh, 9.5 inches of bone, short coupled etc (think my crappy resizing has made him look too long in the pic). I'm talking in terms of gentle hacks, a bit of flatwork, nothing too strenuous.
		
Click to expand...

If you look at the cob standards a rider of 14 stone (or more) for all activities should be fine.
Lovely horse, I think he looks a good weight in that photo.


----------



## brighteyes (6 July 2010)

Storminateacup said:



			I agree, I am sick of fat ****ers trying to justify that its ok for them to ride their fine TBs and Arabs by saying it how they carry their weight that matters  -what total rubbish,  if you weigh 15stone thats what your poor horse has to lug about and you should at least get a heavy cob, a QH or a Shire X to carry you! ! 
My husband is 16st and he thinks he is going to ride my 15.hh Gypsy cob, well I told him he's got another think coming!
I am 11st and constantly battle with my weight I cant eat bread or potatoes, like a drink but have to be moderate all the time , and my new young horse is a very substantial 16.2hh heavyweight /ID/Cob. 
I accept that I do not have the right to injure him with my weight so I am still  aiming to be about 10st 7lb which is what I was in my 20s, I am 54 now but not any taller so why should I be any heavier?
		
Click to expand...

With you all the way on this.  I'm 50 this time and have no intentions of succumbing to middle age spread.  And yes, it takes self-control and restraint against the lure of the chocolate bar, chip shop and biscuit tin - but my ponies are worth it.  It's nice to still be able to touch my toes...


----------



## brighteyes (6 July 2010)

jemima_too said:



			So as you are an expert perhaps you'd like to decide whether I'm big! At 5'6 and 9.5 stone my ribcage, measured under my bust, was 46 inches, my wrists 7 inches, my feet only size 5.5 but GG width fitting. At that point you could see every rib and every bump on my spine, there was little fat visible anywhere. So go on - when I weigh 11 stone and you can't see my spine any longer but my rib cage is still 46 inches and I am muscled enough to carry a 12 stone man for half a mile or pick up 250lbs of motorcycle, am I fat - or big?
		
Click to expand...

Bloody hell - I'm not picking a fight with you!!!


----------



## Storminateacup (7 July 2010)

Kub said:



			Woah, I've never said I'm not fat. I am the first to say I'm fat but big isn't denial of that, it's just another way of saying it. No need to be so rude, a lot of us don't have delusions and people may say you do for saying you're fat too. It's everyone's personal opinions of themselves. 

If I was deluded, I wouldn't be trying to lose weight or being so conscious of the fact that I have a heavy weight cob but I'm still too heavy for him and will not inflict myself upon him whilst he's still growing at my current weight.
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't aiming my comments at people who say they ARE fat, I was refering to people who call themselves BIG when they are just plain FAT!!!!
Regarding Arabs having denser bone and therefore able to carry greater weight, I would love to see scientific papers to support such statements - are there any? What is meant by "denser bone" in biological terms with respect to weight carrying ability, quite frankly I am skeptical until I see scientific evidence to verify such generalisations. I've always thought the the main reason Arabs can carry slightly heavier weights is to do with the fact that the back length between wither and croup is shorter due to absent vertebrae, resulting in a stronger (because it is shorter) structure. 
Therefore making an 14.2hh Arab ok for carrying a large Bedouin chief!

QH too can carry far greater weights apparently, not quite sure why but John Wayne was about 16st.  However if you look at old films ( As I have to frequently - hubby is  John Wayne fan) , you will see its always a large QH.


----------



## Storminateacup (7 July 2010)

jemima_too said:



			So as you are an expert perhaps you'd like to decide whether I'm big! At 5'6 and 9.5 stone my ribcage, measured under my bust, was 46 inches, my wrists 7 inches, my feet only size 5.5 but GG width fitting. At that point you could see every rib and every bump on my spine, there was little fat visible anywhere. So go on - when I weigh 11 stone and you can't see my spine any longer but my rib cage is still 46 inches and I am muscled enough to carry a 12 stone man for half a mile or pick up 250lbs of motorcycle, am I fat - or big?
		
Click to expand...

The measurement you  need to take to gauge bone size is the bipicondular width across the humerus. I ve been looking through my old forensic archaeology books but cannot find the relevant formula at the moment but basically that measurement (measured accurately with a set of vernier calipers in mm ) will determine your build as small medium or large. The best most obvious gauge is however your wrist size.  If you have big thick wrists and broad bipicondular width then your skeleton will be heavier than those with tiny wrists and narrower width of  humerus. I did MSc in UCL in 2000 and was interested to find that I was below avarage in bone size based on this measurement. ie a small build.  
My bipicondular width is 6.6 cm my wrist under 6inch in diameter, My husband at 6ft 3inches has a bipicondular width of  7.5 cm and wrist size of over 8 inches. 
He is big boned, but some men will be bigger.
Based on you wrist measurement sounds like you are big boned.


----------



## Storminateacup (7 July 2010)

cinammontoast said:



			In light of this thread, I'd be very interested to see what weight you all think the horse below could take? The picture was straight after last winter and he lost way too much condition. He's 15hh, 9.5 inches of bone, short coupled etc (think my crappy resizing has made him look too long in the pic). I'm talking in terms of gentle hacks, a bit of flatwork, nothing too strenuous.
		
Click to expand...

My daughter RID only had 9 inches of bone and he was 17.1hh! You fellow should be able to take plenty of weight (15-16st)  once he is matured I would think.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (7 July 2010)

I am overweight for my height (5ft ish) at 11.5 stone and I hate it when people tell me I am too fat for my horse.

But I have seen what was described by OP and I hope I dont look like that on my two.

Nikki xxx


----------



## VictoriaEDT (7 July 2010)

I always sit back and observe these posts and never really comment cos some people can be quite mean. However, I completey agree......I am by no means small and I am 6ft tall BUT I have a pure bred irish draught and a 17.2hh IDxtb hunter type. I have had photos taken on both and its v impt to do so. I am also v open and always ask friends (who will be brutally honest!) what they think.......

I would never contemplate getting on a fine horse


----------



## Holly Hocks (7 July 2010)

My diet started yesterday when i started reading this post.....bring on the ryvita!


----------



## Izzwizz (7 July 2010)

I saw one or two larger ladies on horses last weekend at a show.  Have to say they didnt look a pretty sight in cream jodhs and looked a bit dare I say, clumsy on their horses.  By larger I do mean just that.  I have been 14 stone before and lost a lot of weight when we got our first horse 7 yrs ago.  I could barely lift my leg over the saddle and it was just the kick up the backside I needed to lose weight, despite going to Diet clubs and never getting anywhere.


----------

